# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Ẩm thực Đà Nẵng - Các món nhậu phổ biến

## yeuhanoi

Đà Nẵng nổi tiếng là thành phố nhậu của cả nước. Mùa hè oi bức, dọc các đường sông đường biển của thành phố đông nghịt người ngồi nhâm nhi vài chai bia với vài đĩa mồi nhậu... Cuộc sống mùa hè ở Đà Nẵng cũng có cái nét riêng thú vị của nó
*
Chân gà nướng*

Mặc dù báo chí nói tùm lum tùm la là nó tấm abc xyz j đó vào chân gà nên rất là ko có lợi cho sức khỏe, nhưng mình cũng chẳng thể lơ dc món này. ngon ngon, thơm thơm, thích hợp để ngồi nhâm nhi nhâm nhi. Thử nhé mọi người!

Địa chỉ đây: dọc đường Nguyễn Văn Thoại (đường xuống biển T-20) có nguyên 1 series quán lun
Giá: 4k/chân 

*Hải sản - đặc trưng của thành phố biển Đà Nẵng*
là món có thể tìm thấy ở hầu hết các nhà hàng, quán nhậu trong ngoài thành phố, nhưng để mà thưởng thức hải sản tươi sống thì các bạn có thể tìm đến 2 địa chỉ sau:
- Quán Bà Thôi- 96 đường Lê Đình Dương
- Dãy quán dọc biển Phạm Văn Đồng( đi hết Phạm Văn Đồng rẽ trái, đi thêm khoảng 1km nữa

*Chân gà chiên nước mắm*
Quán A Hải. Địa chỉ: 96 Phan Châu Trinh - 100 Thái Phiên (quán nằm ngay góc đường giao giữa Phan Châu Trinh và Thái Phiên; có 2 mặt tiền)

Vì quán chuyên bán gà nên có thể yên tâm về chất lượng của các chân gà này (không phải lo chuyện chân gà nhập ồ ạt từ nước ngoài về với giá rẻ và đầy hóa chất tẩm ướp  :Big Grin: ). Số lượng có hạn vì mỗi ngày bán bao nhiêu con gà thì chỉ có chừng đó cặp chân.

Chân chiên giòn, ăn ngon và thơm mùi nước mắm tỏi ớt. Ngon và rẻ cực kỳ. Một dĩa như hình giá chỉ 20K.

*Cua Trứng*
Mùa này cua Đà Nẵng không được to lắm. Thường thì đi ăn quán hay bị lừa do không biết lựa cua và phải ngậm ngùi ăn cua óp, không đầy trứng. Đợt này quyết tâm nhờ sư phụ (bà ngoại) chỉ dẫn đi mua cua ở chợ Hàn.

Mẹo mua cua (do "sư phụ" chỉ lại): sờ ngay yếm cua thấy màu đỏ, nổi phồng lên và chắc thì mới đầy trứng. Ăn cua nên chọn ngày 20 (âm lịch) và những ngày ko sáng trăng mà ăn vì những ngày đó cua rất chắc thịt.

Giá: (rất mềm) 160K/kg cua trứng, 130K/kg cua thịt --> rẻ hơn nhiều so với vào quán (ít nhất 450kg/kg cua trứng) :Big Grin: 
Phá lấu lòng heo

*
Quán nhậu Tuấn Dung.*
Địa chỉ: K240 Hoàng Diệu, hẻm sát bên cạnh Hoàng Anh Gia Lai. Đi vào chừng 200m nhìn bên tay phải là thấy. Quán bán từ 3h chiều đến 10h đêm.

Quán rất đông, giá rất mềm, thức ăn làm thấm, ngon như vậy đã là rất ổn so với mặt bằng giá rẻ như thế. Quán có rất nhiều loại: ốc, tôm, mực, ếch, heo, bò, cá, lươn, gà,v.v... Thức ăn làm không được sạch sẽ và vệ sinh cho lắm.

Giá: từ 10 đến 40K/món; 20K/dĩa phá lấu như hình.

Khuyến cáo: các bạn nữ muốn đến quán ăn thì nên đi theo nhóm đông hoặc có nam đi cùng vì quán này là quán nhậu, chỉ toàn nam không thôi.




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## namnguyen

Toàn những món mình thích... chẹp chẹp

----------


## dung89

Nay mới biết món chân gà chiên nước mắm  :cuoi1:

----------

